# Ophidiophobics enter at your own risk



## nicks75 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure you will figure out what Ophidiophobia is without having to search it. 

Though I love my pit with all my heart my hobby is breeding snakes, specifically carpet pythons. I figure I'd post a few pics of some of my collection.

This is a 2011 Irian Jaya Tiger Jag










2008 Diamond jungle coastal










2011 Diamond Jungle Jag










2010 jungle










I have many more but these are my fav. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to have a ring neck snake names Tigger lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the Diamond Jungle Jag and the Jungle.. very nice specimens. .. I was a colubrid fan. I just caugt and bred wild snakes then let em go again. I had a lot of variety of speckled kingsnakes from 10-17ish. Gettin ready to order a kingsnake or two which will be the first time I've ever bought a snake. We caught kingsnakes and put em in a 60gal with a divider and a series of oklahoma poisonous snakes except the coral, and the kingsnakes killed em all 3 different kinds of rattlers, copperhead, and a 4ft cottonmouth after that one the kingsnake was FAT. Being an injunfide countryboy of Okla that was just how we did, we did with scorpions, centipedes, and tarantulas too.. country boy fun.. 

Thanks for sharing awesome pics~


----------



## nicks75 (Feb 25, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I used to have a ring neck snake names Tigger lol.
> 
> That's really cool, they are a tough snake to keep.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Firehazard said:


> I like the Diamond Jungle Jag and the Jungle.. very nice specimens. .. I was a colubrid fan. I just caugt and bred wild snakes then let em go again. I had a lot of variety of speckled kingsnakes from 10-17ish. Gettin ready to order a kingsnake or two which will be the first time I've ever bought a snake. We caught kingsnakes and put em in a 60gal with a divider and a series of oklahoma poisonous snakes except the coral, and the kingsnakes killed em all 3 different kinds of rattlers, copperhead, and a 4ft cottonmouth after that one the kingsnake was FAT. Being an injunfide countryboy of Okla that was just how we did, we did with scorpions, centipedes, and tarantulas too.. country boy fun..
> 
> Thanks for sharing awesome pics~


Thanks, good luck with your new snakes.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

OMFG I want one. We just recently bought a young Mexican Black Kingsnake, and I LOVES him. He was the most docile of all the ones available. I really wanted an Albino Corn but they were WAY to jumpy. Even the Ball Python was jumpy which I thought was odd. But I'm happy we got him, he's just now starting to feel safe after the tank change and is exploring instead of staying under his water dish all the time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love pythons.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my god this is torture... I WANTS <3


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Too bad I cant have them in on-post housing. But the wife would kill me regardless. *sigh*


----------

